# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  لك يا آدم

## الوسادة

الأنثى 

هي إمرأة جميلة ام و ام و ام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لك يا آدم ما هي صفات الأنثى بنظرك ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

هي بنظري ام و اخت و خاله و عمه و جده و معلمه و زوجة و حبيبه و و و و و
المرأة كل المجتمع و ليس نصف المجتمع

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

والله حلو الموضوع وسادتنا
بتمنى ادم يجاوب بإجابية..

تقبلي مروري  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الأنثى بنظري ستّة أشياء (سأستثني السلبيات ، ولا تُعتبر هذه مثالية لأن حبيبتي بلا سلبيات ، وهذا دليل على مقدرة أي أنثى ان تكون مثالية) :*

*- نبع حنـــــــان وطيبة ، صدرٌ دافيء يحتمي بين أحضانه الرجل حين حاجته للحنان والراحة.*
*- الأنثى هي الحب .. والحب بلا أنثى فاقدٌ لأكثر من 90 % من رونقه ومعناه الحقيقي.*
*- صبرٌ لا يُطيقُ سواها من البشر تحمّله ، قلبٌ كبير يتّسع لكل شيء ، كل شيء بكل ظروفه.*
*- جمال ورقّة ونعومة وانوثة .. صفات يحتاجها الرجل كحاجته للهواء ، ويكفيه ان يراها في أنثاه.*
*- أم .. وهل هناك بديل عن الام؟ لا يلعب دور الأم سوى الأمهات!*
*- عنوان الأدب والحشمة ، فحين تتأدّب الأنثى ، تتنافس مع من سواها في الأدب والخُلُق.*

----------


## الوسادة

شكرا لمروركم 

زيدووو

طوق الياسمين 

هدوئة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> شكرا لمروركم 
> 
> زيدووو
> 
> طوق الياسمين 
> 
> هدوئة



بس انا العقيق اللي مريت  :Frown: 
ما انتبهتي؟؟ انا مو طوق الياسمين  :Frown: 
 :C06a766466:

----------

